# التحليل بجهاز ال icp



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (13 مايو 2009)

هل لديكم مثل هذا الجهاز في مختبراتكم


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (13 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
نعم عندنا icp mas


----------



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (14 مايو 2009)

اي نوع لديكم هل هو من سلالة JY2000 ام من سلالة Ultima وما نوع العمل الذي تقومون به باستخدام الجهاز ، وهل عملكم مفيد اقتصاديا ام يعتبر خسارة من الناحية المالية


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (14 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

نوع الجهاز thermo ويستخدم في مختبرات تحليل المعادن مثل اليورانيوم والانديوم والليثيوم والسيليكون والباريوم 
وغيرها . اما من الناحية الاقتصادية فيعتمد الامر على امور كثيرة ولكن الاهم من ذلك الخبرة والمعرفة التي يمكن تحصيلها من استخدام الجهاز ولا يمكن اعتبار اي جهاز علمي خسارة مع ان سعره مرتفع جدا .


----------



## ibrahim alghamdi (2 يوليو 2009)

تحياتي مهندس نبيل انا لدي منجم خام التنتالوم ويرافقه خام النيوبيوم في احدى الدول الأفريقية واحتاج مثل هذا الجهاز للفحص بالموقع هل ممكن تزودني بمصدره علماً باني وجدت جهاز صغير الكتروني نتائج فوريه بوضع العينع فيه بسعر 40 الف دولار وكان هذا كثير. والسؤال الثاني هل تنقية خام النيوبيوم مكلفه بواقع 3 طن خام صخربتركيز 27% ta205 ,ونيوبيوم nb205 يصل غلى 40% وهي تختلف من موقع لآخر يمكنك التواصل معي كذلك على 
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال والأستعاضة عنها بالرسائل الخاصة ورسائل الزوار مع التقدير ... الأدارة)


----------



## مازن السيد (2 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لتعاونكم
....................


----------

